# Finding Healing



## PatriciaLynn (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a lifelong history of general anxiety and social anxiety. I'm now47 and for over a year seem to also have difficulty focusing due to a lo of stree in my life and difficult people. I feel like I might also have ADHD. However, the mental health p;rofessional I am seeing isn't all that helpful. I'm wondering if there is any type of alternative treatment for anxiety,depression, and ADHD to traditional medications as they not work
for me. I'm wondering what others thinbk about psychotropic medications and if they really help.


----------



## markko (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Patricia,

I'm not a big fan of the meds. Certainly for people in a bad way they help to get you through it but they are not a cure in my opinion. The only way to really deal with this is to fix one's thinking patterns. This is best done through therapy and not through chemicals.

I know quite a few people who are strong meds and to be brutally honest they seem to do more harm than good in the longer term.

Good luc,

Markko


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got much help from learning new ways of coping and relaxing, I sent you a private message

valium type meds as needed always help everyone
a problem with other meds is the placebo effect which is usually large for anxiety sufferers


----------

